# Cool softwares 4 JAVA fones!



## panacea_amc (Jul 4, 2008)

here in dis thread, i will provide sum delightful softys meant 4 JAVA fones which i stumble across d net . u r also welcomed to post urs if any.

heres a proggy thru which u can c the clear sky above u wid al d planets,stars, constellatn etc rite  in ur mobile screen, changing their course every minute. all wat u require is 2 provide d latitude, longitude of ur place-then u ve it all. comments r welcomed. dnload link-
  *wobzip.org/get/save_file.php?sid=N...FkYjliNTViNzc=&f=MobileStarChart-2.0-0.09.jar


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 4, 2008)

mGuard:
This is a anti-theft and recovery software, one of a kind, only for Sony Ericsson sets. Above all its free.
Download it at 
www.dexmobile.com

PS: You have to register for a free key.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 4, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> mGuard:
> This is a anti-theft and recovery software, one of a kind, only for Sony Ericsson sets. Above all its free.
> Download it at
> www.dexmobile.com
> ...



Thanks 4 d share. i ve registerd but m nt able to dnload d JAR file.givs sum 'bad request' error. plz upload d jar file at
www.waphq.net
thanks!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 4, 2008)

Alternate link:
mGuard 1.1 -
*www.getjar.com/products/12396/

Select da cell phone model.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 4, 2008)

cool.i cant download the first file on my psp please give some other link. i have some cool apps will upload when i use my pc


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 4, 2008)

KD Player:
This is a fully tricked out mp3 player, with visualisation, skin support, playlists.. etc..etc.. 

Minimize function available for phones with shortcut key. Even numbers keys have function.
Even dis software is primarily for SE phones. And again its a freeware.

Download:
easter-eggs.net.ru 

PS: skins can be downloaded from same site.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 4, 2008)

@ Girish
dnload here -
*mowser.com/web/*jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/mobilestarchart/MobileStarChart-2.0-0.09.zip

@ sumit
ur mguard frm getjar shows installn failure in my w550i. n my orkut has goofed again.no communities again.
=========

Tequila catbook reader
=========
IMAGINE reading harry pottr in ur mobile.as small as 200 kb file. n dat too without a borin Mobile pdf reader. just make ur books.adjust d fonts,background color,etc as u want. d best part- a 80 mb pdf is convertd to a 8 mb jar file. find it 4 urself here-
*tequilacat.org/dev/br/index-en.html


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 4, 2008)

panacea_amc said:


> @ Girish
> dnload here -
> *mowser.com/web/*jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/mobilestarchart/MobileStarChart-2.0-0.09.zip
> 
> ...



About orkut dis link is da ultimate solution, it forces da non-mobile version to open.
Link:
*www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLog...e=*www.orkut.com/RedirLogin.aspx&passive=true

About mGuard..
I downloaded it again today from getjar and its working..
Make sure u have downloaded da one for ur phone model..


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 5, 2008)

@sumit
thanks dude, i got d both mguard n orkut working


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

UCWEB 6:
Another browser based on opera mini.
Its usp is its built-in downloader which can download large files wer there is limit on file size being downloaded. You can also browse wap and regular sites for free, but tats different topic altogether.
Also has a lot of integrated functions such as RSS, search engines..etc

Download here:
wap.ucweb.com


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 5, 2008)

Ucweb is gud. but its time dey releasd an eng version.
for d sole purpose of dnloading use 
this
*www.mediafire.com/?mlydzyqgjyj

BACK UP UR FONE DATA
imagine how painful it wud b to access ur contacts,notes,sms, tasks when ur fone is stollen or is formattd.
just back up ur datas to ur pc or in the followin sites. once uploaded, all u need is to login to d site n download us datas to ur new/another fone. links below
*www.o-sync.com/SignIn/
it uploads contacts,tasks,calender,sms. it requires a speedy conn. better if u upload early morning.
www.zyb.com
-uploads only ur contacts.
P.S. -THese sites never misutilize ur data.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

TeaShark 0.9 beta:
TeaShark is a mobile browser which emulates real pc and forces non-mobile versions of site to open. Its loosely based on webkit browser. And its free.

Download here:
wap.teashark.com

________
Look around da same site i gave above for ucweb, thr is a english version too.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 5, 2008)

now here is d opp of wat u postd. view every page of internet in a mobilisd version 4 fastr loading.
TILT VIEW is d answer. link here:
*mowser.com/web/*www.tiltview.com/


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

eBuddy beta:
GTalk, yahoo messenger, Aol, Msn all rolled into one-stop messenger. Login into all 4 atonce, if ur connection is gud enuf.. And its a freeware.

Download here:
*m.ebuddy.com/mob_j2me.php


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 5, 2008)

www.160by2.com

d fastest free sms service india (fastr dan indyarocks.com)
advantages:
80 free sms per day.
address book
scheduled sms- schedule ur sms as per time n date u need.
worth enough?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jul 5, 2008)

nice thread


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Super Bluetooth Hack 1.08:
An app which lets u take control over another cellphone either via bluetooth or infrared. After taking ova u can read messages, control music player, play tones even in silent mode, and pull few other tricks. Don't get ur hopes high though coz u need permission to take ova de other phone. But dis app can be usefull if u own more than 1 phone.. Wit a phone wit dis app as main.

Download here:
*www.getjar.com/products/15437/


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 6, 2008)

Wayfinder EARTH:
not much to say. wat 'google earth' is for ur pc, 'wayfinder earth' is for ur fone. heres d link
*www.4shared.com/file/23394833/9ae64bdc/Mobile_Google_Earth.html


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 6, 2008)

Yahoo Go v3 beta:
Many yahoo services including mail, rolled into one app.

Download here:
*in.get.go.yahoo.com/p/download/?tsrc=sonye


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 6, 2008)

HIISI BLUETOOTH:

u ve used broadband in ur desktop
u ve used gprs in ur cell
Now, u ve used the gprs of ur cell to get the net on ur pc
Now try sumthng different...
USE the broadband of ur desktop to browse/download stuff directly in ur CELL. 
how? just follow this;
*hiisi.proxy.googlepages.com/Hiisi1.6.3.zip


----------



## krates (Jul 6, 2008)

ebuddy messenger !!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 6, 2008)

Wat happened? Isn't it working?


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 7, 2008)

TWITTER:
New York times quotes twitter as d next 'happening' thng.so wats this?
lets suppose, u wid u bunch of frns r gone 2 marketing in nehru palace. u entered n decided to go around individually in d market. aftr 1hr, u can c none of ur frns around u. u then twitter, means u update ur status message like 'i m at computer empire. pick me 4m here.' it will b sms-ed by twittr's server to all ur frns who r using twitter. isnt it bettr dan calling/smsing all ur frns one by one?..Techology ROCKS, doesnt it?

first sign up here- 
www.twitter.com 
then dnload dis app. with it u can update ur status without loggin 2 site-
*download12.getjar.com/downloads/web/pub/16003/Jitter.jar

Also if ur d geeky kind, u can use the voice to speech utility to update ur status at following sites-
www.twitterfone.com

www.twittersay.com


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 7, 2008)

GMail: 
Get ur mails directly in ur phone wit this app.

Download here:
*www.gmail.com/app


Gmaps:
Get google maps on ur cell phone.

Download here:
*maps.google.com/gmm?source=localxhtml&dc=mobile-promotion&site=local

PS- I've mentioned these apps for ppl who didn't know about these.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 8, 2008)

Mobile Pdf viewer:
an app like d Adobe Acrobat reader to read pdf files directly on ur JAVA Based fone. 
link-
www.zesium.com


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 8, 2008)

Gr8 work.. Keep it dude..


----------



## s_arka_r (Jul 8, 2008)

rocking thread guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 8, 2008)

morange!! cool software....
and i want a software that can send flash sms.....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have a java software for that purpose..


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 8, 2008)

FLASH SMS:
did i hear anyone say an app for flash sms. then chek dis out-
*mob385.com/midlet/FlashSMS.jar


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 8, 2008)

^^not Working For Me


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 8, 2008)

oh sorry, i knw only dat 4 java,rest all r for symbian.but u can get plenty of proggys 4 pc and sum free flash sms offering sites. google it. at least 4 nw.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 8, 2008)

Not working here either.

Not working on java either..


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 8, 2008)

Mobile Pdf Writer:
yes, its WRITER of course. its an app to create ur own pdf files in ur mobile itself. other formats supported are ODT, DOCS, chinese national fonts. give a try here-
*teavuihuang.com/allformatwriter/AllFormatWriter.jar


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice Thread, Thanks


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 8, 2008)

Yup.. Nice thread.. Keep it going panacea..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2008)

Mods pls make this thread Sticky!!!


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks a lot guys for ur responses.
Why dont u people also post some of ur personal favourites? It might not be that important to u, but who knows, it might turn out to be a lifesaver for sum1 else!
------------

Batterry Maintenance Proggy:
------------
here is an app that claims to maintain the healthy life of ur cellfone's battery. but i certainly do feel that d programmer who made dis must b a big weirdo! just chek it out why n do read d instructions b4 runnin d app.
link-
*dc37.4shared.com/download/26897852...a_totalmete.jar?tsid=20080708-185758-af2871d6


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 9, 2008)

can anybody find some software which can use the gprs and give the program(TV) info on phone itself

blueapple.mobi this site allows u to search and download youtube,metacafe etc vidoes on phone itself in 3gp format

and mobyexplorer filemanager for java phones


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 9, 2008)

@mastermind:
i m nt gettin wat u tryng to tell. u can get the tv listings easily in the respective network's site 
----------
FaceWarp:
----------
With it, u can add some funny effects in ur captured images directly in ur cell. link-
*dc41.4shared.com/download/14630671/c42de5d6/FaceWarp.jar?tsid=20080708-192805-2c399e38


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 9, 2008)

ya i know that......but....ok leave that.....


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 10, 2008)

----------
BarCoder:
----------
With this app, u can decode any barcode of the market available goods. it displays the country of manufacture, item code etc. u just need to enter d barcode no. in d app. 
download here-
*www.4shared.com/file/14630658/8fc73ff0/BarCoder.html


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 11, 2008)

==========
SEMACODE
==========
Now, here is something that mite blow ur mind...

1. What's Semacode?

its a coding - decoding system, in which any textual matter can be converted into an image file. u can print that file or upload that file to ur webpage...
Then u have to download a decoder To ur JAVA fone. and then u run that applet and point ur fone towards that image. then immediately that app detects the text hidden in ur image.
 let me give u  live demonstration.
first download SEMACODE.jar
from here = 
www.4shared.com/account/file/14630910/ee2c35fb/semacode_reader_me.html


then  open the file here:
*semacode.com/display/tag.html?hide=1&url=www.thinkdigit.com/forum&title=capture+photo

 in ur computer screen.....then run SEMACODE app in ur fone and capture the foto from ur computer screen.....what does it decode??? is it  - www.thinkdigit.com/forum

if yes, then the app has worked perfectly...
u can make ur own textual images at -
www.semacode.com/tag

and please do give ur suggestions!!


----------



## krates (Jul 11, 2008)

can't post illegal stuff or would have flooded this thread


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 11, 2008)

Just post any legal software which can make work simpler..


----------



## krates (Jul 11, 2008)

ok tell me what you are looking for will find for you


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 11, 2008)

Illegal stuff?
wats illegal? plz explain.


----------



## krates (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ no i was saying that if illegal stuff would have been allowed i would have flooded this thread


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok.for 1 sec i thought u were refferring me!
but still @krates wats ur illegal stuff? any new in technology ,then plz post. just give the info.no need to tell 'how to do illegal'.
i m waiting!


----------



## nitansh (Jul 12, 2008)

an excellent software for cricket fans, it gives ball by ball updates using GPRS, download from here-
wap.crick.cc


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 12, 2008)

nitansh said:


> wap.crick.cc



Page  doesn't exist . .


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 12, 2008)

i think cricket scores are alaos available at www.rediff.com and just keep on reresing the page in the live cricket score page.this is definately a better option...and rediff is very fast in terms of page uploading.


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 12, 2008)

@krates I am looking foe a java soft. to send flash sms from my sony ericsson phone....
find it......atleast i couldn't.....!!!!!!

and yes what is ur illegal stuff......


----------



## krates (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^

*fma.sourceforge.net/

arey i will get banned if i post such stuff


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 12, 2008)

^^pm me


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 12, 2008)

Very helpful thread..... Keep it up guys


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 12, 2008)

i have opera mini...

does opera mini support skins...any skins like black google...the white color of opera mini strains my eye..


----------



## nitansh (Jul 13, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Page  doesn't exist . .


It is working fine in my SE K530 & Nkia E61i....



panacea_amc said:


> i think cricket scores are alaos available at www.rediff.com and just keep on reresing the page in the live cricket score page.this is definately a better option...and rediff is very fast in terms of page uploading.


there are pleothra of wap sites for getting cricket scores, but this s/w makes this task easier.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 15, 2008)

Dude, don't stop now, post more softwares..


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 16, 2008)

so anybody can find a file locking system...


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 16, 2008)

@ sumeet:
yes dude, i have suddenly turned a bit lazy...coz now i have landed in home (not in hostel now)!! and yes i will contine with my passion i.e. more and more recreation once i land back to my hostel...on the coming monday...till then ...bye!
@ mastermind:
u always confuse me man!..what file lockin utility u want? i mean is it for image files...y? then go for "ilock" search it at www.getjar.com
u can also use "moby explorer" for not only encrypting ur files but also u can zip ur files and store it in ur fone at a smaller size: just like winzip u use on ur pc...Gdn8!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 16, 2008)

nitansh said:


> It is working fine in my SE K530 & Nkia E61i....
> 
> 
> there are pleothra of wap sites for getting cricket scores, but this s/w makes this task easier.



Ya, its workin now....i think thr was sme network trouble wen i tried.....

Awesome app man,nice interface, easy to use,clean......gr8 app....



panacea_amc said:


> @ sumeet:
> yes dude, i have suddenly turned a bit lazy...coz now i have landed in home (not in hostel now)!! and yes i will contine with my passion i.e. more and more recreation once i land back to my hostel...on the coming monday...till then ...bye!





ya i understand........


----------



## panacea_amc (Aug 1, 2008)

Dude,
i just cant find time for it nw.I m a doc doin my intrnship of late.Nw postd in medicine.So, this thread is off 4 d time being.Hope d mods dn format their hard drives.


----------

